# Bunny Hopping...



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Bunny Hopping... (Photo sequence and animation)*

This thing is 2 feet tall precisely.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

blablabla as well


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

sadljgs


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

nice series of pics man, looking good


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Animated now.*

Here I'm throwing in an animated gif while I'm at it.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

mrbray101 said:


> nice series of pics man, looking good


The question has been asked many times, I figured we could use this kind of thread, maybe it even deserves a sticky?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Random 180 shot*

Notice the sexy tongue sticking out, one day I'm going to bite it real hard I bet.


----------



## grunt2960 (Apr 3, 2005)

Are you running 26's are 24's?


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Dear lord, that's high! I might put together the courage to jump over a 1 foot thing sometime, but a 2 footer!?! Nice!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

26's. Everybody needs two extra inches (Can't remember off the top of my head which thread that quote was in)


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> Dear lord, that's high! I might put together the courage to jump over a 1 foot thing sometime, but a 2 footer!?! Nice!


It needs 6 more inches and it is pic-nic table height.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice one! Keep it up, and soon you will hop to manual on that sucker!

Here's a little vid of me doing 40" on my cruiser...
http://huckit.net/files/40inches.wmv


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

Wow...a visual step by step answer to a common question. Very nice.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

whats the hop record, like 44?

(notice isaid "hop", whenever i hear "bunnyhop" i think of rabits. it pisses me of)


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

---->SWERVE76<---- said:


> Wow...a visual step by step answer to a common question. Very nice.


Isn't it the best way to answer?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> whats the hop record, like 44?
> 
> (notice isaid "hop", whenever i hear "bunnyhop" i think of rabits. it pisses me of)


I think officially it's around 48. But I've seen some trials vids where people are going higher....


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

i wanna say lenosky put up like 46.8 or something like that....it says it in chain reaction 4 i think....i'll check it later if i remember.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

zerossix said:


> i wanna say lenosky put up like 46.8 or something like that....it says it in chain reaction 4 i think....i'll check it later if i remember.


Like your avater. (Just had to say it)


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

46.5 i think he said it the other day at a demo i was at


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

So I need another 18 inches to beat him haha!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

This is from back in 2003...
http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t8691.html
----------------------------
QUOTE
yuo forgot the bunnyhop, thats 51.5"
ENDQUOTE
i saw that in MBUK, thats the record as regards to bunny hopping over a pre-measured pole, however at 51.5inches it was a side-hop over the pole, and that was successfuly done by a 19 year old spanish guy called Benito Ross, regardless of wheel size a French rider Bruno Arnold holds the 26 inch record with a sidehop of 46.5inches, Martyn Ashton achieved a 42inch sidehop over a bar live on TV, on a show called roy castle's record breakers....
-------------------------------------


----------



## giantrider9 (Sep 3, 2006)

Now could someone do that with manuals and this site would have great tutorial thread?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

SNAKEY : great how too ...!!

You should be able to get a bit higher once your on your SecretAgent . It has maaaaaad pop !


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> SNAKEY : great how too ...!!
> 
> You should be able to get a bit higher once your on your SecretAgent . It has maaaaaad pop !


We'll see how that goes! I know it will be a good 2lbs lighter too, so that might help as well.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> We'll see how that goes! I know it will be a good 2lbs lighter too, so that might help as well.


damn, my secret agent added nearly two pounds....:madman: so angry at you brad!

i jk i love my SA and you will too. its an amazing bike.

oh thatnks for the avatar comment too, i cant take credit for it. i knicked it off a buddy ofmine's website. i felt it was perfect haha.


----------



## REZ DOG (Mar 14, 2005)

great pic's than the video............................


----------



## sovietspyguy (Dec 4, 2005)

I would finish the sequence though and have pics of you riding it out. Would help people learning.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

sovietspyguy said:


> I would finish the sequence though and have pics of you riding it out. Would help people learning.


Good idea, I'll do that when I get back home tonight.


----------



## Merkyworks (Jun 11, 2006)

i dont mean to be an ass hear but that bunny hop isnt that high, like 2 feet tops.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Merkyworks said:


> i dont mean to be an ass hear but that bunny hop isnt that high, like 2 feet tops.


No **** sherlock, did you see that by yourself? I said it explicitely in the first post. Oh, but you don't read threads, you just post smartass comments in someone's thread just because you feel like it. Post a pic of yourself bunny hopping, if you're whining that this bunny hop is only two feet high, you can probably do better right?

For the record, I can hop 30 inches, this thread is more of a tutorial because this question has been asked countless times.

Sorry if I came off like an ass myself, but I'd read threads before posting if I were you.


----------



## Merkyworks (Jun 11, 2006)

Ha-ha now that is funny but apparently somebody can’t detect sarcasm or being a smartass. I didnt relize that your skin was so thin and that you are so sensetive about bunny hops....are you all ways this tightly wound? chill out..


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Merkyworks said:


> Ha-ha now that is funny but apparently somebody can't detect sarcasm or being a smartass. I didnt relize that your skin was so thin and that you are so sensetive about bunny hops....are you all ways this tightly wound? chill out..


It's not being sensitive, I am simply in an extremely bad mood and sarcasm definitely isn't my thing.

Like I told you, read before you post, you would have noted that on the very first post, I say that the bunny hop is precisely 2 feet. It is nothing more than a step by step tutorial. I could have gone higher, but I needed something that would show the technique, not how good I am at bunny hopping(I know many people who are much better than me, and should have been the ones posting a how-to guide, I'd love to learn from them.).

I'd simply like to apologize about my other post, it was un-needed, you have nothing to do with my mood and I just spat my anger right in your face, sorry.


----------



## Merkyworks (Jun 11, 2006)

im not offened at so theres nothing to apologize for...and you saying that it is exactly 2 feet and them my post of saying its like 2 feet tops, well that is funny to me....its all good


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

hey thanks for posting this up. man, i hope some day i can jump that high. snaky, how heavy is your bike btw?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'd have to weigh it on a proper scale, not subtract it's weight from my body weight, but I'd say around 33 to 32.5lbs.


----------



## pkau3 (Sep 13, 2006)

awesome pics and gif, any tips for how to lift the front of the bike like that?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

As you can see from the 4th and 5th pics, I have my weight pretty far back and low in order to do it. A manual starts off the same way.


----------



## pkau3 (Sep 13, 2006)

so would you say its more about weight distrubution then strength?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah, it is not really about strength as it is making the motion flow smoothly and having proper technique. Most trials guys are pretty skinny, and look at what they can pull off.


----------



## GetDirty (Jul 12, 2006)

I can do 36 on my BMX. I have yet to try it on my p.2. I'm guessing I'll hit 30.


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

Some additional input:

I was in a bunnyhop rut for a looong time until just recently. My problem was with the pulling back motion. I could pull my bike up verticle without issue but not make the transition into a hop. So, in order to help my brain figure out the motion(flow) I now push my arms down and away from me just before leaning back. This pushing motion serves to get my body back instead of starting the motion from a position of hovering over the handlebars. Hope that helps someone. 

I can watch Snaky's sweet animation and see this motion in action so I know it's kosher.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

zaefod said:


> Some additional input:
> 
> I was in a bunnyhop rut for a looong time until just recently. My problem was with the pulling back motion. I could pull my bike up verticle without issue but not make the transition into a hop. So, in order to help my brain figure out the motion(flow) I now push my arms down and away from me just before leaning back. This pushing motion serves to get my body back instead of starting the motion from a position of hovering over the handlebars. Hope that helps someone.
> 
> I can watch Snaky's sweet animation and see this motion in action so I know it's kosher.


I'm glad you like it .


----------



## rideak (Jul 24, 2006)

can u bunny hop to manual that?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

rideak said:


> can u bunny hop to manual that?


I wouldn't know, I've never tried on something that high. If it ever stops raining(forecast for the next week is rain) I'll go and try it.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> I wouldn't know, I've never tried on something that high. If it ever stops raining(forecast for the next week is rain) I'll go and try it.


hey look on the bright side, at least its not snow!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

trevorh said:


> hey look on the bright side, at least its not snow!


It will be soon though...


----------



## rideak (Jul 24, 2006)

you should try put that up for some people asking about manuals stuff that high isnt that hard to manual and thats pretty wide too so u dont need to worry about that. ya its been snowin here. but thats kinda wat you'd excpect cuz im in alaska.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

rideak said:


> you should try put that up for some people asking about manuals stuff that high isnt that hard to manual and thats pretty wide too so u dont need to worry about that. ya its been snowin here. but thats kinda wat you'd excpect cuz im in alaska.


I'm in Quebec myself. I will try and post some more tutorials if it ever does stop raining. Our DJ spot is starting to flood =(


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

I just heard on the news that Quebec is gunna be its own country by 2015... uh oh!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

trevorh said:


> I just heard on the news that Quebec is gunna be its own country by 2015... uh oh!


I don't want it to be, I want my rockies! I need to go to whislter without worrying about going through borders and stuff, screw separatists, they're dumb as hell.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Yea, no kidding. I like Canada the way it is.It would be wierd when I try to go to eastern canada and have to pass through a border...


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

what gear are you riding in? it looks like you have to turn your pedals a bit after the front is up and before the rear comes up.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm in 26:14.


----------



## Xenotime (Jun 1, 2006)

Ah... I just noticed this about "bunny hopping" this in this forum!  

Thanks a lot whoever put the video! It gave me a better idea now.  

PS: Nice video and shots whoever did it. :thumbsup:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

derwin.lau said:


> Ah... I just noticed this about "bunny hopping" this in this forum!
> 
> Thanks a lot whoever put the video! It gave me a better idea now.
> 
> PS: Nice video and shots whoever did it. :thumbsup:


No problem man, glad I helped you out in some small way


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey, thanks for the help. I can usually only bunnyhop 2 feet on my BMX bike, and wish I could go higher!


----------



## grunt2960 (Apr 3, 2005)

Buuump


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

ok .... there isnt even a video on this page or the first one ... oculd u repost he pics or vids or something?? my pc must be f+++ed


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

ontario_bike said:


> ok .... there isnt even a video on this page or the first one ... oculd u repost he pics or vids or something?? my pc must be f+++ed


No actually I took them down by mistake. I think I still have the video and I will re-do the sequence once I get around to it. I'm sorry about that.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

ok cool, i didnt know if u were joking or what! everyone at the beggining of the message was like, yea sweet, im like ... r u joking?!?!? theres nothing there .. but when i swa it went on for 2 pages i realized something is just messed .. .


----------

